

NZ: 51st state of the US - cesther
http://www.stuff.co.nz/waikato-times/opinion/editorials/7730013/Editorial-NZ-51st-state-of-the-US

======
cesther
Whilst this adds no additional information this editorial is from a provincial
newspaper in NZ. It is notable as it could be seen to represent the sentiments
of NZ's agricultural 'mid-west' towards the actions that have occurred in NZ
at the request of the US.

------
ktizo
There seems to be a lot of competition these days for the coveted title of
51st state.

